# What does your Fursona mean to you?



## Azurite (Aug 15, 2014)

Yay first thread 

Alright gentlemen, down to business. So what does your Fursona mean to you? Is it nothing more than a cute little character you made one day out of boredom or is it something that you connect with on some special sort of level. Just asking this mainly out of curiosity.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2014)

I've no fursona. I flitter between species when I am pretending to be an animal.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't like to admit it, but I could identify as Otherkin or Therian. So I feel like my fursona is actually me, or I am her or something. Even though I hate the stupidity that is associated with therians and otherkin and I am not in denial that I am actually a human, I can't help but feel the way I do.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 15, 2014)

He gives me something to draw when I'm bored and feel like drawing.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 15, 2014)

It's a disguise I wear to attract prey.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 15, 2014)

Titties


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2014)

Absolutely fuck all except that I like limes.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 15, 2014)

A representation of how decieving and relentless I can be.

Wait no that's still not enough.


----------



## Vorthon (Aug 15, 2014)

Mine's basically wish-fulfilment. Better lot in life, etc. 

Granted, if the setting he's from were to go to hell in a handbasket, he'd be one of the schmucks screaming and dieing in the streets, not one of the ones saving it, so it's not THAT bad.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 15, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Absolutely fuck all except that I like limes.


Limes are amazing, you are now my BFTW


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 15, 2014)

Ardan is me if I wasn't shy. That's pretty much it.


----------



## MysticSolstice (Aug 15, 2014)

Solstice is really just a character I use to represent myself. I daydream a lot and have created 2 worlds a human/magical one with human characters some of which posses magic (eg witches and sorcerers) and a furry world with anthropomorphic animal characters. In both worlds I have a character who I use to represent myself, they face similar problems as me, feel the emotions that I am feeling and are representations of me and who I wish I was. In my human world Suzi is the character I use to represent myself and Solstice is pretty much a furry adaptation of her. So Solstice is really just a representation of me


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mine's just what I imagine myself to be if I were an anthro.


----------



## Mews (Aug 17, 2014)

My sona is me, she's just how I represent myself. She has no personality/storyline behind her other then mine. :3


----------



## Kocyra (Aug 17, 2014)

My fursona is basically me, Just what I'd rather be than human


----------



## Aulendra (Aug 17, 2014)

I have quite a few anthro characters who have their own distinct personalities and settings for RP, but are just more characters than anything. I tend to make up and design characters, give them personalities, then promptly set them aside to rot. :v


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 17, 2014)

It's a character I have created which is unique to me. It's not an alias, as I do not wish to be a dog person.
It's a symbol of my involvement in the fandom, and, to an extent, my personality traits.


----------



## Teckolf (Aug 17, 2014)

My fursona is a work in progress. I am incredibly technical and analytical by nature (engineer) and much less colorful and imaginative. So my fursona has taken an incredibly long time to develop. Which has actually been a good thing as it gives me a bit of mental relaxation from the all of the math and analyses when I need it most. It also forces me to be a bit more open minded and creative. 

With that being said the only really developed part of my fursona is his appearance, personality, gender, and genus (No, not even a species). In fact I haven't really even named him yet. I guess this is a chacter/fursona I plan to stick with for a while so I want to develop him carefully.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 18, 2014)

well for one it helped escape the wolfaboos

uh...also wolverines are strong and shit. I am into clawing people's faces off V), and a wolverine is really known for it's endurance and independence. I like those traits, plus they look like mini bears who will wreck your shit if you mess with em.

bats...well, they are pretty cool critters. being the only mammals that can really fly, holy shit unique. Plus, they fascinate me. Also I tend to have a sensitive smell and good at listening, traits bats have. and isn't flight just the oldest dream of mankind?

so uh...there.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 18, 2014)

My fursona is me basically. She's how I reflect myself and my desires



monochromatic-dragon said:


> I don't like to admit it, but I could identify as Otherkin or Therian. So I feel like my fursona is actually me, or I am her or something. Even though I hate the stupidity that is associated with therians and otherkin and I am not in denial that I am actually a human, I can't help but feel the way I do.



This essentially. I wanted to be an otherkin or therian because I feel like a wolf...bur I know Im not a wolf. Plus otherkins have all thesevother crazy things like pronoun usage that I dont agree with


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 18, 2014)

My fursona is basically just my primary anthro character. And since the fursona is often meant to be a representation of yourself, she has a lot of my own traits (heavy makeup, colourful hair, abnormally large breasts, lots of piercings, etc.). If I want to experiment with anything new when I'm drawing/painting/whatever, I most often draw her.

I also use her to represent how I feel when I draw - for example, when I drew my avatar picture, I was in a pretty good mood and wanted to express that.


----------



## Vasquez (Aug 25, 2014)

At first my 'sona was nothing more than a character I drew whenever I was bored, but then I decided to base my fursona on myself and thus we share a lot of similar qualities. In all fairness I have become attached to the character and would never dream of changing my "furry self" or selling the character, as the character is a representation of my personality


----------



## Owlfeather (Aug 26, 2014)

I hesitate to call it a fursona... I also hesitate to actually call myself a furry (takes more dedication to fandom then I got)... However, I've always just made up characters when making art or roleplaying, including anthro stuff. Recently I've started to feel I should have one that represents me, the creator. Everything from making a self-obsessed self-insert to just the way Hitchcock cameos in his movies. 

Since I don't have any special attachment to any specific animal I rummaged around among old ideas, and came up with some rather private cartoons when I drew myself as a pudgy old brown bear in glasses. Making my alter ego too special and sexy and awesum would have felt rather trite, so he becomes - at least on the surface - a rather average anthro bear, with some traits like me, and other shifted around juuuust a bit to create a similar effect in personality. No hybrid, nothing magical, no rare species, not especially sexy or strong. Which means I can be a background character, which is my main intent anyway.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't think I "am" a wolf inside, certainly not a wolf/orca - but I use my fursona as a RP character and some of my personal quirks and characteristics are part of her own character.  

For example, not liking being in a high place without something to hold on to for balance - she gets dizzy.  She loves the sea, she loves playing in the waves and body-surfing and exploring.  She is curious, friendly, quiet, gentle, reserved temperament - kind of an introvert, but she is no doormat.  Just not very good at smalltalk or flirting. 

She is also barren - for the purposes of RP, she cannot breed with those outside of her own species and has never found a mate among her own kind.  Most males she has met, who are not other Ahmoua Wolves. tend to ditch her when they find out she cannot produce offspring, or an heir, for them.  They may have a "fling" relationship, but then the male moves on in search of a female who will have his young.

In real life, I've chosen not to have kids, so I spent many years "alone" because all the men I met and dated wanted kids some day and (to me) that is not an area of compromise. 

There are some things about my fursona that are very much "me" and others that are what I wish I could be more like.


----------



## 1eofric1 (Sep 23, 2014)

My fursona is a character which I have introduced into my writings, starting with my fifth novel. This character is basically me so I have no trouble portraying. I've identified with and imagined myself as a wolf for a long time, since childhood, long before I had any notion of the whole furry thing.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 23, 2014)

An imagination excercise and also what I'd secretly like to be.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 24, 2014)

I think I'm gonna slightly revise that older answer of mine.

My sona still isn't something I want to become, but because I designed this new mad science sona to suit all of my likings, I would go as far to say he's my personality personified. 
And then exaggerated for fun.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 24, 2014)

He is my blue goo-goo


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 24, 2014)

My fursona is me. She's what I feel on the inside and how I would be if people wouldn't be so mean and judgmental.


----------



## belmonkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Kinda similar to what NightsOfStars said. I think my fursona is just a representation of my inner thoughts and feelings, which happens to be personified by a purple vixen :3


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Cool stories and tidbits so far. 


Time for over analyzing? 
Time for over analyzing. 

About last year around... I _want_ to say Halloween, I  commissioned a hellhound version of my previous coyote character and REALLY REALLY liked it, much  to my own surprise. So for the longest time I just sort of bounced  around the concept in my head but really was too lazy to go about  changing the image so many people knew--a Hunter Thompson-esque mangy  coyote. 


And then you know. Transitions happen. I came to realize  that as cool as the old persona was, it was this sort of... over-hyped,  masculine presentation I'd created and exaggerated of myself that, to a  degree, I tried to eventually recreate in real life. Obviously it didn't work out. It all came undone and the fact  of the matter was, I wasn't half the bitter-asshole I was trying to  present. Certainly bitter and _repressed_, but more as a result  of how I was hiding behind that image. Being afraid and too lazy to face  myself. Now, once I got over that and handled all the real life stuff, I found time to work on a new persona-identity thing since the old one no longer fit me. 

So it was left to this--Red  Savage. The name is something I'll probably use as a pen-name for time  to come. It's two things I want to be. Red---bold. Bright. Strong. Also  the color I shied away from as my favorite for YEARS because I didn't  want to have the "typical" favorite color (my complexes run faaaar and  deep). And Savage, on top of being the eye-catching writer's name that  would want to make one pick up a book, is also something I want to be.  Savage and fierce in every challenge I go against in my  life and savage in the way I chase my goals.


And then for the 'sona itself. The hellhound-image was  STILL very stuck in my mind in that I'd really put myself through hell  and back. I really went to extreme lengths to chase and maintain a false  identity at the risk of my sanity and health. I also chased a lot of  drugs and was very much getting ever so closer to the harder stuff. (Man  this sounds dramatic, though kind cool that I finally  got past all that and came out on the other end.) But  I'm a sucker for... vanilla type characters. I didn't want a literal  incarnate of hell. I wanted something more down-to-earth (heh). Also I  wanted something that would reflect many things. The duality of my own  personality and nature. The stubborn, fierce, and desert-souled being  that I am, as well as the old country, caring, and admittedly soft hearted person I can be. Blends of things that really ran in and out  of each other. The coyote was already a personal and close animal to me  so I knew that would be the base of my faux/hellhound persona. Wild and  free, creative, and something that is a sort of intelligent/fool figure  in many Native American myths, which was something that ran in the  family. So eventually it boiled down to figuring out the cross in order  to get the ram's horns. Obviously a type of sheep or goat. (The sort of sly, inside joke is that the act of a female character having ram's horns implies a transition of sorts. Something that  IMMEDIATELY made me smile when I thought about it.)


It  then struck me that my family had raised Barbado Sheep. It was a really  big "well DUH" moment. Barbados sheep are a resilient breed that live in  very low resource environments, and their rams are noted for having  very regal black horn curls. My grandpa raised them for years until they  could no longer afford to live where they once were, and my family did  in fact as well. There were quite a few family and country memories tied  up in the creature. And so---it all fell into place. The  character was also drawn with some more masculine leaning qualities.  Broadish shoulders, really leggy, uh, legs, and larger feet and  hands--all things I will posses once I fully transition. I'm pretty  accepting of it all at this point. In terms of things, I'm OKAY with  being a tall and leggy and strong girl. It's quite accurate to my best,  honest guess as to what my body will eventually look like sans... you  know, furriness.


And so yeah! That's the  unnecessarily long and over-thought story and meaning behind the Red Savage 'sona. Some people, as apparent above, do just pick a random thing to go with. I suppose I wouldn't be anything less than a liar if I tried claiming the same. I put a lot of qualities and hopes in my 'sona as something to shoot for in real life. I mean, a dumb example, but if I start being lazy and stop exercising, then I'll be fatter than my 'sona, whereas now we're pretty on par in terms of body fitness. 

So uhhh holy crow batman. tl'dr: The Red Savage 'sona is a representation of my qualities I have and would like to have.


----------



## henry_flowers (Oct 4, 2014)

I really just like the idea of an alter me that I can fantasize about having all my positive qualities and can idealize. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm big and I'm Hawaiian/Japanese

I'm quite a loner and have a tendency seek solitude. I'm very docile


----------



## Lucidus (Oct 5, 2014)

I different version of myself. A way of exploring different areas that wouldn't be socially acceptable otherwise.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 5, 2014)

Well...in the beginning he was just something picked so I could feel a part of the fandom. But as I worked on him and drew him more often I noticed I poured a lot of myself into him. His species embodies my personal feelings towards relationships with people and he's an amalgamate of all the traits I don't show people; being shy, very passive, dark and morbid.

Conclusion: He means a lot to me now. Creating him from scratch and watching him evolve is like being able to see my "negative" traits but now I'm able to face them in a way that I couldn't before. He's my alter-ego, opposite, friend-in-need, child, and brother.


----------



## Shad_noise (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm otherkin, more than I would consider myself a furry, so my "fursona" is just.. me.

Seeing some of the sentiments in this thread, people seem to have little exposure to the otherkin community outside of tumblr.. Which is a cool community, just hidden underneath a lot of immature people who act disrespectfully to others.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 25, 2014)

Eeevery thanggg.

Pretty much.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 25, 2014)

My character Alex is a character is similar to me, like a mirror image with bits of distortion. I use him in a 3d comic / animation project that a friend and I are working on. He has similar likes, personality, and quirks but these traits are over exaggerated for humor's sake. I picked a dragon for two reasons. 1 I've always been a fan of the fire breathing lizards since I was 4 and was corrupted by Disney stuff featuring them. 2 unlike some who might pick a dragon because they are powerful, can fly, are macro, look bad-ass or any other sort of wish fulfillment, I picked Alex to be a dragon because of the traits I don't like in myself, Such as my need to horde useless junk, my temperament, the serious look I always have on my face despite being happy inside, etc.

It's more interesting when a character has weaknesses, and gives more opportunity to give this character a interesting story. Some people's fursonas are idealized, especially in RP and whatnot. It's just really boring to have a perfect character a story. 

Alex represents me but I'm not Alex. 

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind being a dragon. I would add myself to my collection :V


----------



## Baz (Nov 25, 2014)

My fursona means the world to me. It is basically an exaggerated version of me that has qualities and skills that I have always really wanted. So I put everything I have always wanted to become into my fursona. I also added so other weaknesses because I didn't want a fursona with only positives so I added in some of my weaknesses. My and my fursona share allot of the same common interests, but he has accomplished things I wish to accomplish in the future.


----------



## Granus (Nov 25, 2014)

My fursona is basically what I think I would be like in an alternate world where anthros exist. It's just sort of an alternate me, you know. Means a lot to me actually, but I'm not quite sure how to fully explain it, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Renarde (Nov 26, 2014)

My fursona is basically me, but a fox? But I guess there's not a lot of distinction between the two. Like I just feel more comfortable wearing my ears and tail, I don't know what that makes me. I mean, I don't think I'm actually a fox in real life. I wouldn't say I'm therian or otherkin, but after reading this thread I guess I fall outside of the norm? I dunno I guess it's complicated, or maybe it's not.


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 14, 2014)

Pretty much myself. I'm not to creative when it comes to characters so it's easier for my characters to be similar to myself. It's the same with video games. If I can put myself into another world (Mass Effect for example) I like to create a character that's close to how I look. I'm also a little curious about animal spirits and what said animal (in this case Red Panda/Orca) represent. With what I've read I feel as though I can relate in someway.


----------



## Wileyfangz (Dec 15, 2014)

My Fursona is an embodiment of me. The thing is...I've always had the idea of being an Animal ever since I was younger. I've always identified with cats back then but never really connecting to them. They were too regal for me and I imply would never be happy being _just_ one. I admired them but as I got older I found bears had a kind of spot in my heart that I never understood. They were huge, bulking, clumsy, scary to me then. But they are more then that. Ronna Lovette wasn't planned. I drew her, as a regular panda, in doodles and simple drawings, but I connected with her in a strange way. So I went with it. At the time I was trying to deal with my anxiety, self-esteem, depression and worry of situations. But I want her to have better, to be  better so that I'd have something to look forwards to when I draw her. At least that's what I want her to be. So when I say she's an embodiment of me, she is. She's kinda a better version of me that I can work towards being in real life.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2014)

Is an ultra-chaotic version of myself


----------



## NukeTheCat (Dec 15, 2014)

I wouldn't say my fursona is me, and yet he is me. 
I like to think he is a character that is independent of me. 

I wonder if I make another fursona, wouldn't that be like the Holy Trinity -- three distinct persons, and yet the same?


----------



## ssyn (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay, well I have three fursonas (and like, countless OCs lmao)

First, there is Chuu. Chuu is me, she is everything I am today at this present moment. She's my baby and she always will be. She's a bit on the innocent side, but can be a bit...naughty...if she wants. (She's always submissive tho) She's derpy, shy, friendly, and a little butt. She also represents my nerdy/otaku4lyf side lololol

Then there is Essie. Essie is who I aspire to be. She gives no fucks and is strong and easily capable of getting her own way. She's _very _sexual. But she doesn't go around sleeping with just anyone.

And then there is Indigo. Indigo is who I used to be. She was my first fursona out of these three. She's more laid back, serious and shies away from people. I like to keep her to myself mostly. She means a lot to me still.


----------



## tubajock (Jan 9, 2015)

So being my 1st post out side of the Hi i'm new forum: I have 2 fursonas 1 is me just matched with the animal that fits my personality most. My other is what I wish I was. To me Fursonas are a way to express inner desires, to put on the mask that we wish was our own.


----------



## Macxi (Jan 10, 2015)

Animals are more fun to draw than people. 

In all honesty though, I thought it would be really neat to try to design a critter based off myself. I have a bit of a guilty pleasure just looking at different fursona designs because I find it interesting to see what qualities people take from themselves (or who they wish to be) and how they decide to personify them in a non-human character. 

I feel that once you get that design that really "clicks" for you, it's hard not to get attached.


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 12, 2015)

He is the portrayal of my thoughts, I make him live within my dreams, my hopes, my allegories (I consider bomb riding as an allegory for life), he is the portrayal of my inner-self. 
His world transcends mine, his existence represents my biggest aspiration: Freedom


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 13, 2015)

Grant is a character in my stories. I just use his face as my own for fandom's sake.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 14, 2015)

My fursona is my character in my story, that I so proud of, and of course a great reminder for myself.


----------



## Mylo (Jan 14, 2015)

My fursona really started back when I was in primary school. My best friend and I would play pretend. First, we'd draw what creatures we were going to be. Usually she was some sort of dragon crossed with something else, and I was some sort of wolf or fox beast. After a while, we settled into characters that we really liked and would always come back to. Mine was a white wolf, who didn't really have a name or even much of a personality (hey, I was only like 8 ), but I loved drawing her and playing games as her. We had all sorts of stories and so on that I can barely remember now. Good times. 
Then in my teen years I was very interested in anthro art and did a lot of it but never really clicked with the fandom, I just thought it was pretty. A few years later (now) I came back to it and really clicked with it. A white wolf of some sort was the obvious choice for me as a fursona. She's not particularly unique~ or anything but that's not what's important to me. She's part of my childhood and part of who I am really. I imagine her personality and background to be similar to mine, but not exactly the same. So she's quite important to me and reminds me of a lot of good times as a child and other nice things.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 14, 2015)

My fursona is a reflection/augmentation of who I am as a person.  When I decided I wanted to create one, there was one image and one animal in my mind that could represent me...a black bear.

I'm toying with creating fursonas (and possible fursuits) for the two felines in our household...they both are absolute characters in their own right.


----------



## Gator (Jan 15, 2015)

i've got a ton of characters that are all different kinds of things, crazy stories, larger than life... but the thing i use to represent myself is, with the exception of being a friggen cartoon animal that does cartoon things, pretty much just "real me".  or maybe, more accurately, an _exaggeration_ of real me.  but the clothes, the personality, the portrayal of everyday life... all pretty much mine.  the species is something i've favored ever since i was small, and something i can identify with personally.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> My fursona is a reflection/augmentation of who I am as a person.  When I decided I wanted to create one, there was one image and one animal in my mind that could represent me...a black bear.
> 
> I'm toying with creating fursonas (and possible fursuits) for the two felines in our household...they both are absolute characters in their own right.


Black bears are according to one website:

They are extremely shy creatures not necessarily ferocious by nature.  Black Bears prefer solitude from humans, yet when confronted theyâ€™re more likely to indulge in mock-heroics before scampering up the nearest tree.




Uncle Dis said:


> i've got a ton of characters that are all different kinds of things, crazy stories, larger than life... but the thing i use to represent myself is, with the exception of being a friggen cartoon animal that does cartoon things, pretty much just "real me".  or maybe, more accurately, an _exaggeration_ of real me.  but the clothes, the personality, the portrayal of everyday life... all pretty much mine.  the species is something i've favored ever since i was small, and something i can identify with personally.



So you're a gator as you appear to be?


----------



## Gator (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So you're a gator as you appear to be?


That would indeed be the case.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

My fursona is the key to music and literature that would otherwise not be available. Hard to imagine that a man could convert in this way but the desire to cast aside my boring heritage for something more exciting is irresistible. Forty million people in the US, themselves part of a separate nation within a nation, with their own peculiar history, music, art, language, cuisine, customs. and through the magic of costuming, I can be in on their secrets, too. I'm shaking like a leaf just thinking about it.


----------



## Shinku (Jan 19, 2015)

My sona's personality is a lot like mine, but design-wise, other than the fact that I normally wear the same makeup she has on her eyes and my hair style/color is the same as her mane, she's just a pretty design.
She is a horse though, and I love those. I study them and stuff, and I do feel like I can connect with them as a species. They have so much more personality than people tend to think they do.


----------



## Lusuni (Jan 19, 2015)

My fursona is just an exaggeration of some personality traits mixed into a colorful wolf. It's a character that is fun to try and draw, imagine, and think about.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 19, 2015)

It's a representation of all my inner peace and my outward insanity. Not to say that I'm diagnosed with it, but I can hit those hyper or super-angered points quickly, from 0 to 100. My peace is calm though, I question nearly nothing at all enjoying what comes by.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 20, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 22, 2015)

My 'sona, Freyz Ingardt, is like an extension of my soul, and an external amalgamation of my goals, desires, dreams, beliefs, and expectations.
He's like... simultaneously my ideal and yet un-ideal self. Somebody who combines my best qualities with the qualities I -wish- I had and the qualities I have that I absolutely hate.
He's how I present my spirit to others to show what I am beyond my socially-anxious/inept and shy/awkward exterior.
As such, he has a lot of very negative traits with a few really strong positive ones, both of which match my own general perceptions and reactions regarding the world.

He's also generally, you could say, what I imagine I'd be like if I were to escape the things holding me back (outwardly, at least) in my life.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 5, 2015)

My fursona is essentially my mind reincarnate , and an identity on more obscure websites


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 5, 2015)

My fursona is an extension of my mind, body and soul, although the variation used as my avatar is a main protagonist in a story I write


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

Ivan doesn't really represent anything to me, he just is the main character of my daydreams to me.
he really represents my fantasy life, the person I wish I could be but that ain't going to happen


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 5, 2015)

My 'rayquaza with legs' 'sona' is a character I use to represent me on the fandom (It's still a WIP). I've always loved playing the pokemon games and rayquaza's design left an impression on me. I thought, why the heck not.   It allows me to have someone to use in the FAF comics and forum games. It's not me. It's based on a copyrighted creatue so I really can't do anything else with it unless I make it into a generic lung or something.

I also have a dragon character named Alex that I used for a year on this site, but decided later on to use him only in my comic book project.


----------



## Kristofferson (Feb 10, 2015)

My fursona is a reflection of myself, but a few steps ahead sometimes. A bit more confident at times, a little more ideal, but very much myself. Originally, he was going to be a role model but that's not how it occurred.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 20, 2015)

How else am I gonna enter the Lylat System? Why spend an eternity imitating Fox McCloud when I can have my own character in the SF universe? I began to think about it, and my fursona is kind of my Internet personality. Too bad he has no image yet. Pretty much, my fursona reflects my metal self, playing good old thrash. He is me, and I am him.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 21, 2015)

Ieono is an embodiment of all of my rage, loathing, and despair. He is a way for me to look at all the nasty things about myself, and describe them within a narrative. He allows me to vent, and to be even more introspective than I already am. 

Basically, he is my shadow, "the true self", haha.


----------



## Synomance (Feb 21, 2015)

Syndrake is how I wish to be, and how I am inside. His Story is very close to mine and so is his behavior. It's what i love about the Furry Community. He is the Me i'm too afraid to be because of Criticism and Behavior of others.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

My fursona is me, with a few body tweaks (only one major, and one smaller adjustment) that I wish to have fixed too, but am too scared to do so. In a way, he's what I could have been. However, he does have the same personality, and he does have the other issues that I have too, so I wouldn't exactly say he definitely is what I could have been. He just has a better bone structure, that's all. And he's a wolf, duh. Kinda like an alternate me, but I guess that goes without saying.

That being said, though, he means a lot to me. Not only is it fun to make up various stories and situations with a few other characters in my head, but when I get depressed, I can think of him and his world if I have nothing else to get my mind off things, and it helps me deal with it. It's a bit strange how I deal with these things through him, but in the end, he's me, so I'm glad I have something like that.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 22, 2015)

My fursona is like me, but he's not me, and I am not him.  He is another me...a different me.

Not trying to sound riddle-y.

Seriously.

Do you not believe me?


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm still working on the details, it's a fun process!

But essentially my 'sona is a safe way for me to push my own boundaries a bit. Not much, just a bit. As my sona is/will be pretty much me. That means a way for me imagine myself being a little more outgoing, a little more confident, a tad more self-assured. 
It'll also be a way for me to really get a look at the things about myself I'm not super fond of. I don't intend to make my 'sona "Me, expect perfect." He'll have a lot of the same flaws and drawbacks I do: he'll be something of a slacker, maybe a bit too modest, rather quiet and socially awkward, etc. And I hope that by exploring my sona as a character, I can improve my self as a person.

In short, I'll be adopting a Fursona as more or less a character study of myself.
Now if I could just draw him right :/


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2015)

They're like children to me.


----------



## Valko (Feb 25, 2015)

For me it's something i could but cannot be, everything i would wanted to be, i have also multiple OCs that fits the same description but that's because i love almost every kind of character. The emotionless, the type of character that has but never reveals his feelings, it's the type of character that mostly builds fear in others. The never give up and kind of dumb (i like to call it, naruto syndrom) i love these characters because they have great mottos to never give up which is a think i love about those, they may lack some IQ but they are there for their friends and never gives up no matter what the odds. I am constantly changing between those two and i'm relizing that i am like my fursona but still not so, because i woud love to control my emotions completely. My fursona is something i would love to be and would give anything to be it. I just feel that i don't belong in this world, the body might do, but the mind doesn't, i am completely out of human league, i hated human kind ever since, why should i be in this world?
That's also a reason why i love, and always loved Gmork from neverending story, i just understand that poor creature T_T he doesn't belong just like i do and i wanna belong.


----------



## born2beagator (Mar 4, 2015)

Mine is simply a hobby.  It arose as I was writing transformation fiction


----------

